
!!Con 2020 Livestream [video] - revx
http://bangbangcon.com/livestream
======
revx
!!Con (pronounced “bang bang con”) 2020 is two days of ten-minute talks (with
lots of breaks, of course!) to celebrate the joyous, exciting, and surprising
moments in computing.

This is our 7th year and our first time running it virtually. Happy to answer
any questions about the conference. We’ll also be publishing our notes about
how we ran a virtual conference afterward.

Hope you enjoy!

~~~
sp332
Is the Discord channel invite-only? The speakers mention it a lot but I didn't
see a link anywhere.

~~~
revx
Yes, sorry! We sold tickets to that earlier this year.

If you're interested in attending future !!Cons, sign up for our mailing list
(on our website) and we'll let you know when tickets go on sale.

~~~
airstrike
You're sold out of virtual tickets?

~~~
revx
yes, we limited the number of people in the discord so we could make sure that
we could keep up with moderation and tshirts and stuff. But the livestream was
available online for free :)

------
mmastrac
The coolest thing about !!Con (other than the amazing talks) is the blinded
talk submission process. Talks are purely evaluated on content, not speaker
nor the speaker's attributes in any way.

~~~
revx
Thanks! If I may link my own blog, we have a writeup of our selection process
here: [https://organicdonut.com/2018/03/the-con-talk-
anonymization-...](https://organicdonut.com/2018/03/the-con-talk-
anonymization-and-selection-process/)

~~~
mmastrac
Thanks for that link. I have not had an opportunity to read the detail on this
(only that it _was_ anonymized). I hope this becomes a model for all
conferences.

------
ptty56
Will there be recordings of the lifestream somewhere to dl later?

~~~
revx
Yes! :)

They're on the Confreaks youtube channel, and we'll release individual talk
videos a few weeks from now.

------
wrnr
Interesting content, NNs trained for poetry was interesting, would love to see
it for rap music and near rhymes

~~~
revx
Thanks! We've had Allison Parrish on a few times, here's her talk from last
year on spelling words using NNs:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bykvo3Ww_1k](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bykvo3Ww_1k)

~~~
lowdose
Yeah her work is awesome, even her github repo's work plug & play out of the
box!

